# I believe this is a pre 33 elgin



## All bikes (Sep 2, 2015)

Any help on the year would be great, just picked this up off of craigslist. This as untouched as they get! 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Sep 2, 2015)

mid 36 and earlier, prob 35-6 think Elgin ballooners began in 34.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 2, 2015)

The serial number on the bottom bracket should help determine for sure - nice bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2015)

Looks a lot like my girl's 36(37), but probably a '35 due to badge type(I think). Can we get a serial number?





Yeah, pretty sure she's a '35. Just noticed the raingutter fenders. Bet she'll be a nice rider after a good cleaning, servicing & some new rubber


----------



## All bikes (Sep 2, 2015)

Bricycle, dfa, and fordmike I appreciate the responses. 




I believe it goes.....
 N 1 3 1 5 3 0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice one. Neat color. Complete and untouched.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2015)

All bikes said:


> Bricycle, dfa, and fordmike I appreciate the responses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, I'm gettin' good! It's a '35 indeed:o


----------



## All bikes (Sep 2, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks so much! I have another elgin girls around the same year, how do you de code them. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All bikes (Sep 2, 2015)

This one has a few minor differences, the head badges are different, and the 35 says new departure model d on the brake arm and my other just says new departure brake on the arm and then on the hub it says model d 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2015)

http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html

2nd bike looks to be a '39.


----------



## All bikes (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for the help, so these columbia numbers work for elgins as well? Any others? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2015)

Only Westfield built Elgins.


----------

